# Do Red Texas breed true?



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

I was just curious that if you had 2 red texas hybrids, do they produce red texas fry or do the genes change to more of a darker hybrid?
Thanks


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

im sure if males were fertile they would produce some young like themselves and some that look like normal green texas, but male SRT are sterile, and hybrids if you didnt know.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

I know they are hybrids, but I didn't know SRT males were infertile. Any reason for this?


----------



## westwood8183 (Jun 15, 2003)

It's very common for hybrids with a lot of red on them to be sterile for some reason. RTs, BPs, SRS, etc., the males are almost always infertile. It may be due to inbreeding but I don't think anyone really knows the answer for sure.

As far as what the fry would look like, that would really depend on how the RT was created. Most likely you would get a lot of fry that look very close to regular texas, some BP, some RT, and possibly even some that look more vieja-ish or like a midas.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

any fish crossed with a parrot, in males, is generally infertile/sterile, it is debated on how they made blood parrots, whether they bred true (unlikely IMO) or if they actually injected the sperm into the egg, which would explain the whole infertile thing.

i do agree with Westwood about the reds tending to be infertile, but not entirely, considering unfaded SRT's (the ones that stay looking like a green texas) are infertile to, so i wouldnt call the whole red=infertile completely true, and the ones she listed also all include blood parrot, all male hybrids that include blood parrot are infertile (SRT, SRS, KKP, RBK, etc.)

and id also like to get a bit of touch on how the fry would look, as mentioned, it would really depend on how the SRT was made. The most common way to make SRT is a King Kong Parrot female and a Green Texas male. and it also depends on what the true mix for the Blood Parrot is, which as far as i know isnt known, but it is suggested it is either between a Gold Severum and a Midas, or a synspilum and a midas.

lets say it was a synspilum and midas (which seems more likely to me unless they spliced genes), you could get a bunch of fry with features from the midas, synspilum, or the green texas, and you will have variations between the 3 species, some may look just like a green texas (all SRT's do when born, and most stay looking like a green texas with a recessive fading gene, and only a few actually turn red, thats why you never buy one that hasnt faded yet) some may look very Vieja like, and some will look more midas like, most likely most will turn out green texas like.

IMO it is highly unlikely you get any Blood Parrots if you cross 2 SRT's, you may get 1 or 2 bonsai SRT, but no real blood parrots.

sorry for rambling, but hope i answered some questions.


----------

